# Reports and the blocking feature



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2017)

If a user blocks another user, then they cannot be reported by the user who is the subject of the block.

That means that, for example, somebody who registers on the forums to spam could block all registered users and nobody would ever report them. 

It also means that users who use the site to disseminate antisemitic or white nationalist perspectives that would breach forum rules can avoid being banned by blocking users who they know are likely to report them. 

This needs to be redressed.


----------



## biscuitfister (Feb 23, 2017)

Whos saying racist stuff i havent seen any racist stuff on here


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> Whos saying racist stuff i havent seen any racist stuff on here



Previous comments that were deleted included threads arguing that black people are objectively intellectually inferior, and posts by users saying that they could not tolerate people who wore Jewish clothes. Other users have expressed support for racial purity, and described mixed race people as 'monsters'.

You know who I'm talking about.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm pretty sure Somnium got banned, dude.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> I'm pretty sure Somnium got banned, dude.



Unfortunately he wasn't the only person trying to spread those views. Doku was another example (I am not sure if he is now banned?).
It's obvious these people are trying to avoid being reported, so that they can continue to ruin the forums with racist comments that will deter new people from wanting to register here.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Feb 23, 2017)

he got banned again?


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 23, 2017)

Are you surprised?

And I think he tried coming back with a different name only to get banned _again_ after a week. Though I'm not positive they were the same person.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2017)

Essentially though, the problem is that you can get away with breaking the forum rules if you figure out who is reporting you and block them, so that they are unable to report your posts. 

This forum has obviously had a problem with racists registering here in the past. I think a solution would be to make the block function unidirectional; if you block somebody then you can't see what_ they_ post, but they can still see what _you_ post, so that they can report breaches of the site rules.


----------



## biscuitfister (Feb 23, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> Previous comments that were deleted included threads arguing that black people are objectively intellectually inferior, and posts by users saying that they could not tolerate people who wore Jewish clothes. Other users have expressed support for racial purity, and described mixed race people as 'monsters'.
> 
> You know who I'm talking about.


I quite literally dont know who you are talking about man


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Feb 23, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> Essentially though, the problem is that you can get away with breaking the forum rules if you figure out who is reporting you and block them, so that they are unable to report your posts.
> 
> This forum has obviously had a problem with racists registering here in the past. I think a solution would be to make the block function unidirectional; if you block somebody then you can't see what_ they_ post, but they can still see what _you_ post, so that they can report breaches of the site rules.


That could also be used to continue harassing those who block someone to try and get away from being harassed by another user. I'm pretty sure we both know who this is about, they blocked you for a reason and you can't seem to let it go. Which is the exact reason it's set up like this.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> That could also be used to continue harassing those who block someone to try and get away from being harassed by another user. I'm pretty sure we both know who this is about, they blocked you for a reason and you can't seem to let it go. Which is the exact reason it's set up like this.



Submitting 'harassing reports' would itself get somebody banned, so I don't think that's a problem. 

It's clear Yakamaru's using the block feature in an attempt to avoid being banned, after he saw that Doku was banned for making similar comments about Jews and Muslims that he was making. 
Frankly it is a miracle that somebody who goes around the forum calling people they don't like 'c*nts' and pontificating about the inferiority of other races has managed to escape being banned so far.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Feb 23, 2017)

says the one who deliberately followed him from thread to thread devolving them all into bickering back and forth because you can't drop an argument. which by definition is harassment and breaks the terms of use.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> says the one who deliberately followed him from thread to thread devolving them all into bickering back and forth because you can't drop an argument. which by definition is harassment and breaks the terms of use.



Calling somebody out when they make antisemitic comments or extolling the virtues of racial purity is discussion, not harassment, and it doesn't belong on this site, because the rules stipulate that the forum will respect the diversity of our members. 

Harassment is going around the place shouting 'moron' and 'c*nt' at people in capslock, or telling them that effort should be made to prevent mixing with their race.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Feb 23, 2017)

It's set up like this to prevent unwarranted stalking on the forums just to report them. If you've ever actually had a conversation with him, you'd realize he's nothing like you depict him as. This is a one-sided attempt to get someone banned for disagreeing with them on every single topic and following them from thread to thread. People like you are the very reason the block list works the way it does. Not once has he been promoting an anti-semitic or white supremacist viewpoint. Back up your bullshit claims or drop this and let it be, at this point you are continuing a problem that should have ended the moment he blocked you.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> It's set up like this to prevent unwarranted stalking on the forums just to report them. If you've ever actually had a conversation with him, you'd realize he's nothing like you depict him as. This is a one-sided attempt to get someone banned for disagreeing with them on every single topic and following them from thread to thread. People like you are the very reason the block list works the way it does. Not once has he been promoting an anti-semitic or white supremacist viewpoint. Back up your bullshit claims or drop this and let it be, at this point you are continuing a problem that should have ended the moment he blocked you.



I reported posts by him that were supporting these notions and they were removed, as Doku's were also removed.  I would hope that people continue to report him when he makes posts like that.

He has noticed that he's getting close to being banned like Doku, so this is a measure he's taken to prevent reports being filed.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 23, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> That could also be used to continue harassing those who block someone to try and get away from being harassed by another user. I'm pretty sure we both know who this is about, they blocked you for a reason and you can't seem to let it go. Which is the exact reason it's set up like this.



Shiyeeeeet that's one hell of a burn


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Feb 23, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> I reported posts by him that were supporting these notions and they were removed, as Doku's were also removed.  I would hope that people continue to report him when he makes posts like that.
> 
> He has noticed that he's getting close to being banned like Doku, so this is a measure he's taken to prevent reports being filed.


No it was harassment, following him to various threads bringing up the same thing every time just to start an argument is very much harassment.

and in case you need a reminder on the definition of harassment.
*harassment*
[huh-ras-muh nt, har-uh s-muh nt]
noun
1.
the act or an instance of harassing, or disturbing, pestering, or troubling repeatedly; persecution:

you are perpetuating a problem that YOU have with him and should have been dropped when he blocked you, let it go already. if anyone should be getting reported for this, it's you. provide proof and evidence he actually said these things or let it go. He wants nothing to do with you, and you are pursuing this because he blocked YOU which is against the terms of use. this is not some public service you are trying to fulfill, this is bordering on a personal vendetta.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> No it was harassment, following him to various threads bringing up the same thing every time just to start an argument is very much harassment.
> 
> and in case you need a reminder on the definition of harassment.
> *harassment*
> ...



I think the problem is that his posts often transgress the forum rules. 

Users should report posts that violate the forum rules, so I think I have identified a flaw in the report system, which is that users can tactically use the block feature to avoid being reported when they transgress the rules. 

Do you understand?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 23, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> *muh*



Is that how harassment is meant to be spoken? Because wow, my life is lie if that's true



Abyssalrider said:


> No it was harassment, following him to various threads bringing up the same thing every time just to start an argument is very much harassment.
> 
> and in case you need a reminder on the definition of harassment.
> *harassment*
> ...



But yeah no I can agree to an extent with this. You did bring up a bit of unrelated things to try and demean him or start something so I can understand where he's coming from



Fallowfox said:


> I think the problem is that his posts often transgress the forum rules.
> 
> Users should report posts that violate the forum rules, so I think I have identified a flaw in the report system, which is that users can tactically use the block feature to avoid being reported when they transgress the rules.
> 
> Do you understand?



If we're talking who I think we are then no, not really. His opinions were a bit radical at times, yes, but his opinions and discussions were still sanctioned under the rules for the most part. Same as how our little spiel was about political violence being sanctioned was perfectly within rules


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Is that how harassment is meant to be spoken? Because wow, my life is lie if that's true
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah no I can agree to an extint with this. You did bring up a bit of unrelated things to try and demean him or start something so I can understand where he's coming from



Without regard for this personal issue, can you see that it's possible to use the block feature in order to avoid being reported?

If, for example, someone were to send you obscene messages to  your profile page, they could block you, and then you wouldn't be able to report them.



Sergei Sóhomo said:


> If we're talking who I think we are then no, not really. His opinions were a bit radical at times, yes, but his opinions and discussions were still sanctioned under the rules for the most part. Same as how our little spiel was about political violence being sanctioned was perfectly within rules



His posts were regularly removed, which means they regularly did transgress the site rules.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Feb 23, 2017)

They were not removed, provide proof or shut up about it. Secondly, you can still provide screenshots of said things and contact a moderator regarding it, this is part of why they are here.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 23, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> Without regard for this personal issue, can you see that it's possible to use the block feature in order to avoid being reported?
> 
> If, for example, someone were to send you obscene messages to  your profile page, they could block you, and then you wouldn't be able to report them.


Personally I wouldn't care because I don't have paper thin skin. If they block you then I see no point in trying to pry since you can't see them and they can't see you, so whatever they say or said about you won't reach your eyes so no, I see no issue with this blocking system



> His posts were regularly removed, which means they regularly did transgress the site rules.




You sure we're talking about the same person here?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> You sure we're talking about the same person here?



Even you described his positions as 'radical'. It's difficult to quote posts that have been removed though; I'm not sure what you and abyssal are expecting. 

The point is that he is likely to continue making these sorts of comments and they need to be reported.


----------



## Multoran (Feb 23, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> Whos saying racist stuff i havent seen any racist stuff on here


The word "racist" these days basically boils down to how you answer a single question: "Are you white?"
If the answer is yes, then the answer is yes. Don't ask me how it works. I can only imagine that some delusional sense of superiority and the will to dominate all things darker than you is somehow passed from generation to generation, much like other genetic factors such as eye color or (you guessed it) skin color.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Feb 23, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Is that how harassment is meant to be spoken? Because wow, my life is lie if that's true


right?


Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Personally I wouldn't care because I don't have paper thin skin. If they block you then I see no point in trying to pry since you can't see them and they can't see you, so whatever they say or said about you won't reach your eyes so no, I see no issue with this blocking system
> 
> 
> Fallowfox said:
> ...


 doesn't help he's avoiding calling them out by name.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 23, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> Even you described his positions as 'radical'. It's difficult to quote posts that have been removed though; I'm not sure what you and abyssal are expecting.
> 
> The point is that he is likely to continue making these sorts of comments and they need to be reported.



I'm actually not sure. If it's that purple dude or whoever this magical Doku person is then I don't understand why you're feeding them. You should know not to do that

If it's Yak then no, the posts I keep tabs on stay the same. I've not seen his more radical ones removed either


----------



## Multoran (Feb 23, 2017)

Well, I haven't any doubt that Somnium had this ban coming. I've seen some of the things he's posted, and yes, they were thoroughly racist in intent and in articulation (I also recall seeing such posts/ comments from him over a year ago).
Yakamaru, on the other hand, is one from whom I have not yet seen any such thing. What I have seen is that he holds certain views which seem to be unpopular here, though nothing so outlandish and overtly racist as anything Somnium has said.
Unless someone can substantiate the claim that Yakamaru is also deserving of a ban(???).


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2017)

Multoran said:


> Well, I haven't any doubt that Somnium had this ban coming. I've seen some of the things he's posted, and yes, they were thoroughly racist in intent and in articulation (I also recall seeing such posts/ comments from him over a year ago).
> Yakamaru, on the other hand, is one from whom I have not yet seen any such thing. What I have seen is that he holds certain views which seem to be unpopular here, though nothing so outlandish and overtly racist as anything Somnium has said.
> Unless someone can substantiate the claim that Yakamaru is also deserving of a ban(???).



I'm not going to produce quotes of what he's said, because it should be up to the staff to decide which comments exceed site rules (like we all agree Somnium's did).
An important part of that is that the posts can be reported to the staff.

If Somnium had realised who was reporting him, he could have easily blocked them and evaded being banned, for example.

That's a problem, so the site should address that.



Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Personally I wouldn't care because I don't have paper thin skin. If they block you then I see no point in trying to pry since you can't see them and they can't see you, so whatever they say or said about you won't reach your eyes so no, I see no issue with this blocking system
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are obviously clear issues, because if somebody posted a picture that was obscene on everybody's profiles, and then blocked them, nobody would realise to report it. 

However lots of guests, who wouldn't be able to report it, would see that the site was full of horrible content and run a mile.


----------



## Multoran (Feb 23, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm not going to produce quotes of what he's said, because it should be up to the staff to decide which comments exceed site rules (like we all agree Somnium's did).
> An important part of that is that the posts can be reported to the staff.
> 
> If Somnium had realised who was reporting him, he could have easily blocked them and evaded being banned, for example.
> ...


Well, what I'm also wondering is (A) why he's only banned after at least a year, and (B) why this block/ report "mechanism" was put in place to begin with.
Though, truth be told, I never even realized it *was in place until now.
-EDIT-
Your quoting or screen-shotting something he said which you feel is racist either in intent or in articulation is hardly stepping into the role of a moderator/ staff member.


----------



## biscuitfister (Feb 23, 2017)

Multoran said:


> Well, what I'm also wondering is (A) why he's only banned after at least a year, and (B) why this block/ report "mechanism" was put in place to begin with.
> Though, truth be told, I never even realized it *was in place until now.


The block is to stop harassment. You know like when someone follows you to every thread and has to say some stuff. Im not referring that to you but to my man Fallowfox who doesnt understand why there is a block on him. Secondly why the hard on for Yaka Fallow?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2017)

Multoran said:


> Well, what I'm also wondering is (A) why he's only banned after at least a year, and (B) why this block/ report "mechanism" was put in place to begin with.
> Though, truth be told, I never even realized it *was in place until now.



I suspect Somnium wasn't banned for such a long time,  because users weren't reporting him.

I agree with you that disabling blocked users' ability to report their blockers is strange, especially since trolls are likely to use this loophole for their own benefit.


biscuitfister said:


> The block is to stop harassment. You know like when someone follows you to every thread and has to say some stuff. Im not referring that to you but to my man Fallowfox who doesnt understand why there is a block on him. Secondly why the hard on for Yaka Fallow?



I think yelling 'C*nt' and 'CANCER' at people are apt examples of harassment, to be honest.

When I came back to this forum after being absent for a while, I realised that people were disseminating extreme views.
If you search the forums for 'white' by user 'doku' you will find some of his posts which haven't been deleted (I think discussing these is okay since doku is already banned now), in which he describes mixed race people as disgusting, and extols white purity.

Any forum search for the keywords 'muslims' or 'blacks' will turn up a litany of discussions in which people exhibit open scorn for others because of the ethnic group they belong to.
Not exactly a nice forum environment is it?

Too many users sympathise with these perspective or turn a blind eye to them. They need to be reported so that we can get rid of this slime from the forums. :\



Multoran said:


> Well, what I'm also wondering is (A) why he's only banned after at least a year, and (B) why this block/ report "mechanism" was put in place to begin with.
> Though, truth be told, I never even realized it *was in place until now.
> -EDIT-
> Your quoting or screen-shotting something he said which you feel is racist either in intent or in articulation is hardly stepping into the role of a moderator/ staff member.



I asked the staff previously actually, and they said they wouldn't like that. 

I didn't want to even mention the identities of the people involved, to be honest. I just wanted to make it clear that there are ways to abuse this power to prevent people filing reports.

This loophole could potentially be used to place adverts for virus downloads on people's profiles without them knowing, be used to spam the website with obscene pornography that registered users couldn't report and so on.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Feb 23, 2017)

has it even once occurred to you that _because_ you made a thread specifically mentioning this "loophole" in detail that it's more likely to be abused now _*BECAUSE*_ of you bringing it up in a thread rather than mentioning it to a moderator or admin in a private message?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 23, 2017)

Multoran said:


> Well, I haven't any doubt that Somnium had this ban coming. I've seen some of the things he's posted, and yes, they were thoroughly racist in intent and in articulation (I also recall seeing such posts/ comments from him over a year ago).
> Yakamaru, on the other hand, is one from whom I have not yet seen any such thing. What I have seen is that he holds certain views which seem to be unpopular here, though nothing so outlandish and overtly racist as anything Somnium has said.
> Unless someone can substantiate the claim that Yakamaru is also deserving of a ban(???).



Exactly as I've been saying about Yak



Fallowfox said:


> I'm not going to produce quotes of what he's said, because it should be up to the staff to decide which comments exceed site rules (like we all agree Somnium's did).
> An important part of that is that the posts can be reported to the staff.
> 
> If Somnium had realised who was reporting him, he could have easily blocked them and evaded being banned, for example.
> ...



Yes but you have shown tendency to decry in-line opinions as being homophobic or racist despite them clearly not being that so really, we'd need to see what it is you're talking about to make any sound judgement on that.

If someone posted an obscene picture on everyone's profile and then blocked everyone then what's the point? He won't see anyone so he'd have played himself. If he unblocks and someone sees the post they can report it if they feel so inclined. I'm failing to see how this is flawed. If someone who he hasn't blocked or posted on stumbles upon it then, if they deem it so, will report it. Not everyone finds the same things obscene



Fallowfox said:


> I suspect Somnium wasn't banned for such a long time,  because users weren't reporting him.
> 
> I agree with you that disabling blocked users' ability to report their blockers is strange, especially since trolls are likely to use this loophole for their own benefit.
> 
> ...



I've got no opinion of purple dude. He was a low tier baiter yet people constantly fed him

Calling someone a cunt is rude if used in a derogatory way but it also has a place in greetings so it's more to do if someoen slings it as an insult because they have nothing else to use. How exactly is cancer harassment? That's just cancer my dude

Again, you don't seem to realize that you're doing nothing but feeding these people. Report and block = problemo el solvedo and I as a bloody shitpsoter _really _shouldn't need to tell you this. Learn to distinguish bait from actual points

Why do users turning a blind eye bother you? They don't care and they have every right not to care. It's on them if they want to spend their energy being offended on someone's behalf

If someone is going to click any link they see posted without any context or without any knowledge of who the person is then uh, that's kind of their fault too



Abyssalrider said:


> has it even once occurred to you that _because_ you made a thread specifically mentioning this "loophole" in detail that it's more likely to be abused now _*BECAUSE*_ of you bringing it up in a thread rather than mentioning it to a moderator or admin in a private message?



This dude is on point


----------



## biscuitfister (Feb 23, 2017)

@Fallowfox ive been called a cunt and cancer before and you don't see me running to the users thread to "argue" or what ever you like to pretend to do. You know what i do? I, get this, ignore it! Holy shit batman! There is no way its that easy to not get butt hurt by someone on the internet calling me a cunt! I guess the next question yoy ave to ask yourself is were you acting like a cunt to be called a cunt, idk the answer to that question and i really dont care. Youare making a big deal out of nothing to try to justify yourself in some way to go back and harass Yaka. He blocked you bro deal with it. Its not the end of the world. I promise you, you will find yourself another person to follow thread to thread and if you want i volunteer as tribute


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 23, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> @Fallowfox ive been called a cunt and cancer before and you don't see me running to the users thread to "argue" or what ever you like to pretend to do. You know what i do? I, get this, ignore it! Holy shit batman! There is no way its that easy to not get butt hurt by someone on the internet calling me a cunt! I guess the next question yoy ave to ask yourself is were you acting like a cunt to be called a cunt, idk the answer to that question and i really dont care. Youare making a big deal out of nothing to try to justify yourself in some way to go back and harass Yaka. He blocked you bro deal with it. Its not the end of the world. I promise you, you will find yourself another person to follow thread to thread and if you want i volunteer as tribute



It's a millennial thing. Being coddled tends to have negative effects like this


----------



## Jarren (Feb 23, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> The point is that he is likely to continue making these sorts of comments and they need to be reported.


... Then take screenshots of them and contact a mod about the transgression using the images as evidence...? Seriously, that's the main recourse that everyone still has in this system. Get blocked but still feel like something needs reporting? Contact the mods, they'd be more than willing to work with you.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2017)

Sergei your position is a contradiction. You don't think the loophole is a problem, but you're angry that I've pointed it out?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 23, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> Sergei your position is a contradiction. You don't think the loophole is a problem, but you're angry that I've pointed it out?



There you go again twisting something around. I never mentioned I'm angry about it at all


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2017)

Obviously a means to post unsuitable content and evade reports is a problem.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 23, 2017)

But there is no problem. If people are offended then they report. If they're blocked then they won't see offensive content. As I've stated before, not everyone finds the same things offensive

Win win


----------



## Sagt (Feb 23, 2017)

This thread seems to have derailed almost immediately. The thread was about changing the exploitable report/block feature, not to make judgements on FallowFox's past and potential future posts that you may have disagreed with. 

No matter your views on the guy, this does seem like an exploitable feature that should be discussed. If the OP were to abuse the report button, if changed, like is suggested by posts by others, moderators would ignore it and there would be no problem at all. So, the potential of him harassing others that have blocked him is a non-issue. 

To me, it seems like people are avoiding the point of the thread in favour of attacking the OP for his percieved wrongdoings. I agree that he probably should have messaged a moderator instead of creating the post, but at the same time, I don't see this exploit being particularly useful for anyone. So I doubt this new knowledge will result in anything. For someone to use this to their advantage, they would need to know who to block that would be potentially reporting them - which could be anyone. Also, the moderator's seem relatively active, so I imagine they would notice eventually without being notified.

@Fallowfox - If some people are posting inappropriate posts, others will probably also notice and report it for you. Honestly though, I agree that you are exaggerating the actions of Yakamaru.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 23, 2017)

SMH, man. This sounds like someone is afraid Anita Sarkeesian will make a sona and/or register here... I don't know what to think anymore...



Fallowfox said:


> That means that, for example, somebody who registers on the forums to spam could block all registered users and nobody would ever report them.


So, how would that work? Does this guy just lurk at the home page, refreshing every 5 seconds, and add a user as soon as he sees a new name in the "Newest Member" slot? This sounds pretty far out in Left Field, if you ask me. And another thing: Wouldn't this sort of activity catch the attention of the Mods and Admins? I mean, I'm no expert here, but I'm about 80% sure that there is a central log of everything that occurs on this site- and pretty much any other site on the internet, at that. I'm pretty sure that the Mods and Admins would know if someone did this...


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 23, 2017)

Man, just turn off the computer for a while. Go outside, take a walk, pet a dog, order a burger. Just stop throwing a bitch fit about some dude on the internet having views you disagree with. Especially since he blocked your sore ass anyways.

Or don't. This thread is very entertaining.

But like others have said, if it's really breaking the rules, then it will be taken care of (RIP Doku).


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 23, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> Man, just turn off the computer for a while. Go outside, take a walk, pet a dog, order a burger. Just stop throwing a bitch fit about some dude on the internet having views you disagree with. Especially since he blocked your sore ass anyways.


Savage AF


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Feb 23, 2017)

besides at this point, if it _does_ get exploited now, I will be blaming you for pointing it out in the first place. nobody considered it or even knew it was a thing until you pointed it out. If anything, you will be responsible for this being abused in the manner you are suggesting it could be used for.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Feb 23, 2017)

Closing this down, due to it having been severely derailed.

To address the main point:  If someone has been blocked, that does not in any way guarantee that the person posting questionable content will remain unreported.  There are many users on the forum, and content which is blatantly unacceptable will be seen either by other users, or by staff.


----------

